# Unstoppable 777



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I actually loved the movie, and it blew my mind that with all the technology in trains tha could actually have happened. But they didn't release any kits. Now my question is should I actually buy a Kato CP AC4400CW or an undec? I feel the CP would be easier and more accurate as that is what they did for filming. I'd eventually do 767 as well, but for now tackling one is costly and fun enough. I'm hoping to win this SD80MAC on eBay would anyone want to swap locos? Or I could just buy a new one haha. They were leased from CP in the beaver paint scheme and as seen in the pics have the "steerable" trucks?


















The 777 in the movie


----------

